# Topwater Tuesday!!!



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Fish for about 3 hours today and I tore them up!! Caught 25 bass!! They were tearing the top waters up!! 







Here's in I caught with a red eye! 







Getting pinky stinky!! 






























Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh yea my 300 treble hooks came in the mail!!








Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

I saved my duckys right and went and got me and elite 7 HDI!! I'm super stoked!!








Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------

